# 200 amp alternator on '04 2500HD 6.0L??



## PlowBoy85 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gday lads, my truck wont keep enough charge in the batts to lift my plow after an hour or so of plowing, thinking about putting a bigger alternator in.....any thoughts? anyone else seen this problem?

plowing with 8' stainless fisher xblade


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you have dual batteries? I put a bigger alternator on mine but it made my check engine light come. I went back to the regular one and it seems fine. I have dual batteries.


----------



## PlowBoy85 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya has the plow prep package, dual batteries, 145 amp alternator, maybe the xblade is just too big for the truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It is not to big for the truck. I have an 04 2500hd with plow prep and I run and 8.5ft poly blade with wings(close to 1000lbs) 6 head strobe kit, salter, and led lightbar(it does not dram any amps). With dual batteries. I have the 145amp alt that came with and it does fine even after 30 hours of work. Maybe you just need to put a new 145 amp alt in and that will fix your problem, But for a few bucks more you can go with the 200 amp. might as well since you have it out. But I am not the exact expert. Ask B&B. He knows all..


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I run an 8' straight blade, full strobe/halogen lightbar, dual 60 watt halogen takedowns, hideaway strobes, radio and heater on 1 batt and the stock 145 amp (with 100k on it)and have never had a problem. Check your connections for corrosion, both at the battery and alternator lines. Clean them, put some dielectric grease on them before reassembly, and give it a spray of the battery terminal coating. The battery may not be getting a full clean charge. It also couldnt hurt to test the alternator and load test the battery. good luck!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Still running the original Delco batteries in it? If so, those would be part of your issue. 5 years is the end of the life cycle on them, if they even go that long.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

yep try 2 new biggest you can get batterys. and if then still a problem look here.

http://shop.ebay.com/alterstart/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

got my 200 amp from them works great.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 2004 chevy 2500hd with plow prep. Last year my alternator fried. The switch stuck on and burnt one of my batteries. I upgraded to a 200amp alt. Best thing I ever did besides buying timbrens. I can run all my lights(running, head, and aux back up), heater on high, radio with sub, corner strobes, roof mount mini bar and plow. The lights dim for half a second and then back to normal. My dash volt meter hardly dances anymore. I think they are worth it.


----------



## PlowBoy85 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, im all fixed up lads, went and bought new fisher motor, works perfect! you should of seen the buildup of crap around the base.......


----------

